# Problems with audio and video skippy and too fast



## ikbendeman (Jan 29, 2010)

I have flash "succesfully" setup, (I have before through the same methods) and numerous other multimedia applications. Web pages with flash, flash videos, all play skippy, and way too fast. Music in smplayer and rhythymbox also do the same thing. Coincidentally (or not) my soundcard doesn't seem to work except for the occasional (painfully) high pitched noise whenever an application tries to play sound...


```
#cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## ikbendeman (Jan 29, 2010)

New information? 


```
mpg123 song46.mp3
High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layers 1, 2 and 3
	version 1.10.0; written and copyright by Michael Hipp and others
	free software (LGPL/GPL) without any warranty but with best wishes

Playing MPEG stream 1 of 1: song46.mp3 ...
MPEG 1.0 layer III, 256 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
[audio.c:596] error: Error in writing audio (Invalid argument?)!
[mpg123.c:600] error: Deep trouble! Cannot flush to my output anymore!
```


----------

